# Your sad eyes said goodbye...



## Temptasia (Apr 4, 2008)

TGIF Girls!

It's rainy here in Vancouver and the look is inspired by the depressing weather.

The Look:

Face: 

MUFE Matte Velvet + Foundation
Cargo Blu Ray Pressed Powder
NARS blush in Zen

Eyes:
UDPP
MAC Deep Truth, Shimmermoss, Carbon, Vanilla, and Expresso for brows
Revlon Colorstay Liquid Liner (my version of "false" lashes)
Stila e/s in Oasis as highlight
UD 24/7 liner in Zero
Maybelline Volum Express Turbo Boost Mascara

Lips:
NARS Stolen Kisses l/g



























Have a great weekend!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: The Best You Never Had*

Love this girl!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: The Best You Never Had*

fab look


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: The Best You Never Had*

Gorgeous look


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: The Best You Never Had*

Very nice!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: The Best You Never Had*

love the look and your skin is so flawless!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: The Best You Never Had*

really pretty


----------



## Ambered (Apr 4, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 4, 2008)

So beautiful!


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 4, 2008)

Your blending skills are amazing!


----------



## n_c (Apr 4, 2008)

Gorgeous mu and the lippie is perfect on you.


----------



## msmack (Apr 4, 2008)

Very pretty look... rain, rain... GO AWAY! (I'm over here on Vancouver Island... I feel your pain!)


----------



## Temptasia (Apr 4, 2008)

I grew up on Vancouver Island...rain keeps it beautiful!


----------



## msmack (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_I grew up on Vancouver Island...rain keeps it beautiful!_

 
I guess so... I just want some sun!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im so jealous of your skin


----------



## Temptasia (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah ok, I'd rather be laying on a towel on a beach in Cancun right now


----------



## MakeupTrollop (Apr 4, 2008)

Really beautiful look!


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 4, 2008)

pretty pretty!!!


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 4, 2008)

omigawd you are soooo HOT! I love it!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 4, 2008)

How pretty!! So soft...love it


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Apr 4, 2008)

very pretty! I love the colour~ Now i want to get Shimmermoss :X


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 5, 2008)

Beautiful look!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 5, 2008)

*~*You look beautiful!!!*~*


----------



## Bonbonroz (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow, this is so gorgeous!!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Apr 5, 2008)

This look is soft and very pretty! And that lippie looks really great on you.


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 5, 2008)

beautiful look


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 5, 2008)

gorgeous gorgeous gooorrrrgeoussss!


----------



## nikki (Apr 5, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 5, 2008)

i like this! perfect!


----------



## belldandy13 (Apr 5, 2008)

gosh your skin is so flawless!  just amazing.  i loveeeeeeeeeee the blending of those colours.  i'm gonna *try* it out.

i hear ya on the vancouver weather.  it's supposed to snow next week apparently!  c'mon now, it's april!!


----------



## Temptasia (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks girlies!

I am sick of wearing my winter clothes! I need to break out the skirts and open toes.


----------



## aradiapdx (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow! This is so pretty. And I envy your perfect skin.


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Apr 5, 2008)

Very pretty look. I like it.


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow these colours are just me faves.  And your skin looks flawless.


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 5, 2008)

pretty!!!!


----------



## lil_kismet (Apr 5, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## pichima (Apr 6, 2008)

stunning!

If rainy weather makes girls so beautiful, let it rain here in Spain!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 6, 2008)

Your eyemakeup is perfect! Love it. Very soft and natural look.


----------



## princessraini300 (Apr 6, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 6, 2008)

love it! you always look flawless!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 6, 2008)

Absolutley freakin stunning as always!! I just love that lip color on you


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 6, 2008)

So pretty. I'm so jealous! I wish I could do my Asian eyes that well!


----------



## delidee32 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 6, 2008)

stunningly gorgeous!


----------



## SpeckyBecky (Apr 6, 2008)

flawless!


----------



## ilkohl (Apr 6, 2008)

*Fabulous!!!!*


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 12, 2008)

That looks fantastic and your skin is just flawless!


----------



## luvmkup (Aug 12, 2008)

Perfection!


----------



## LatteGoodness (Aug 13, 2008)

You have got the most amazing skin I've ever seen!!!  And I like how you used Oasis on the side of your nose as well as a highlight on the brow bone... I am gonna try that!  Great FOTD!


----------

